# Avermedia c874 red screen on obs?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

im having a problem with obs, its not showing my xbox 360 screen while connected thru avermedia box with components. it just shows a red box screen.Does anyone know what the problem would be? i updated to latest drivers and made sure that all the cables are in tight but still no luck.


----------

